# Searching for Cold Air Intake for X-Trail



## bignbuff (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello...

Just got my 2006 x-trail and would like to change the air filter and the intake. I know that K&N has an air filter that can be easily placed into the engine, but I've been searching for a CAI for the x-trail with no luck at all.

can anyone give me any suggestions?

I've read that the CAI's for Sentras are compatible with the x-trail, but is this still current?

Thanks for all those who reply. Lots of knowledgeable people here.


K


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum bigbuff.

Please use the site search and type "CAI" and you'll get plenty of good information about compatible systems for the exy (including pics and reviews)


----------

